

What data connectors would you want in a BI/Dashboards SaaS service? - rdudekul

I am the founder and CEO of AgileSense (agilesense.com) a cloud based business intelligence dashboards solution. We support CSV files, MySQL, SQL Server, PostgreSQL and MongoDB connectors. We are working on Google Spreadsheets and SharePoint connectors. I wanted to find out what other data sources should we have out of the box support for and hence the question.
======
perssontm
ODBC is a good common connector. I would also expect excelfiles to work, quite
useful when doing temporary mockup stuff.

How do you compare with for example qlikview?

~~~
rdudekul
Thanks! Our BI/Dashboards product is targeted more towards business users
(non-programmers-admins). I haven't evaluated qlikview but the goal is the
same - insights from data aggregated from various internal/external data
sources.

